# Journal of Always Reviews



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

*Powerless: The Synthesis* by Jason Letts - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-powerless-book-i-synthesis-by.html
*A Galaxy At War* by John Fitch - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/rating-4-out-of-5-have-you-ever-read.html
*Cameo the Assassin* by Dawn McCullough-White - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/at-end-of-day-art-of-writing-fiction.html
*Firefly Island* by Daniel Arenson - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-firefly-island-by-daniel-arenson.html
*The Weight of Blood* by David Dalglish - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-weight-of-blood-by-david.html
*33 AD* by David McAfee - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-33-ad-by-david-mcafee.html
*The Quest for Nobility, Book 1* by Debra Martin and David Small - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-quest-for-nobility-book-1-rule.html
*The Cost of Betrayal* by David Dalglish - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-cost-of-betrayal-by-david.html
*Have Gun, Will Play* by Camille LaGuire - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-have-gun-will-play-by-camille.html
*The Wicked Heroine* by Jasmine Giacomo - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/wicked-heroine-legend-of-shanallar-book.html
*The Death of Promises by David Dalglish* - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-death-of-promises-by-david.html
*The White Hairs by Noah Mullette-Gillman* - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/white-hairs-by-noah-mullette-gillman.html
*Powerless: The Shadowing* by Jason Letts - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-powerless-shadowing-by-jason.html
*Pale Boundaries* by Scott Cleveland - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-pale-boundaries-by-scott.html
*Closing My Eyes Helps Me To See Clearly* by Kipp Poe Speicher - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/closing-my-eyes-helps-me-to-see-clearly.html
*The Book of Biff 5: Split Personality* by Chris Hallbeck - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-book-of-biff-5-split-personality.html
*Hollowland* by Amanda Hocking - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-hollowland-by-amanda-hocking.html
*A Dance of Cloaks* by David Dalglish - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-dance-of-cloaks-by-david.html
*Cameo and the Highwayman* by Dawn McCullough-White - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-cameo-and-highwayman-by-dawn.html
*Erich's Plea* by Tracey Alley - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-erichs-plea-by-tracey-alley.html
*The Gift of Fury* by Richard Jackson - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-gift-of-fury-by-richard-jackson.html
*The Shadows of Grace* by David Dalglish - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-shadows-of-grace-by-david.html
*The Venom of Vipers* by K.C. May - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-venom-of-vipers-by-kc-may.html
*Roman Hell* by Mark Mellon - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-roman-hell-by-mark-mellon.html
*She Smells the Dead* by E.J. Stevens - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-she-smells-dead-by-ej-stevens.html
*The Tree of Life* by Elita Faith Daniels - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/01/review-tree-of-life-by-elita-daniels.html
*The Stasis: Powerless Book 3* by Jason Letts - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/02/review-statis-powerless-book-3-by-jason.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

See below.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

That's one.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm interested.  Link below.

Dawn


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

John, which book?  You have a few.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Rob,

First of all: Congrats on buying your first Kindle! I'm sure you'll love it. And welcome to KindleBoards.com. 

Feel free to read (and review) my novel, Firefly Island







. It's on sale today for 99 cents (price goes back up to $2.99 on July 1).

My author page on Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/Daniel-Arenson/e/B001JPBV7Q/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1277859993&sr=8-1

Firefly Island for Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Firefly-Island-ebook/dp/B003FGXLHU/ref=tmm_kin_title_popover?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

You can learn more about the novel at http://danielarenson.com/IPadKindleFantasyNovel.aspx.

All the best, and have fun with your new Kindle,

Daniel


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> John, which book? You have a few.


Doesn't matter. Turning Back The Clock is my most popular book. If you like sci-fi, Galaxy is good. The others are fantasy.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Got it.  Galaxy it is.

Three now.  One more.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The Weight of Blood at 99 cents!

*edit*

Whew, had to get that in there while the last spot was open. Now that I can think:

Mine's a dark fantasy story following two half-orc brothers and their devotion to a dark prophet, followed by their slow redemption. It is part of a series, and if fantasy isn't at all your thing, I'll gladly forfeit my spot to someone else.

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, that's it!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm definitely interested. I only have three titles up at the moment. They are each different genres (though all lightly adventurous) so choose what suits your mood. Wife of Freedom is women's fiction/romantic adventure (but not exactly romance) and Adventure of Anna the Great is a YA swashbuckler.

The one I'd most like to see a review of at the moment, though is HAVE GUN WILL PLAY which is a humorous mystery/western/adventure.

Links to all the books are in my sig below - but here is my Amazon author page.
http://www.amazon.com/Camille-LaGuire/e/B003JD56KY/

If Amazon doesn't have the book descriptions back up, you can see them on this blog post (which includes coupons - only good for another day, though). Those have Smashwords links, but you can get to Amazon through the links in the sidebar.
http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/2010/06/big-disaster-book-sale.html

Camille


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Okay, that's it!


NOOOOOOO! Several posts while I was typing... that should teach me to be so thorough....

Camille


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Camille, I'll give you a kick hiney review when I read it.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, here's the list (and the order) they will be done

1 - Powerless: The Synthesis by Jason Letts
2 - A Galaxy At War by John Fitch
3 - Cameo the Assassin by Dawn McCullough-White
4 - Firefly Island by Daniel Arenson
5 - The Weight of Blood by David Dalglish


When the last review is finished, I will post an new call for books.

See you soon!


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

daringnovelist said:


> NOOOOOOO! Several posts while I was typing... that should teach me to be so thorough....
> 
> Camille


You're going to make David D. feel guilty!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

That's okay, Camille.  In about thirty days, I'll do some more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

Looks like a flash flood in here. Everybody's always down for stuff like this.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

John Fitch V said:


> Camille, I'll give you a kick hiney review when I read it.


Thank you John, (and Robert for the offer in the first place).



daveconifer said:


> You're going to make David D. feel guilty!


But doesn't he already feel guilty enough about crashing Amazon today?

Camille


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Why is it that I always just miss these  
-Jenna


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jenna

 No prob, Camille.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

daringnovelist said:


> But doesn't he already feel guilty enough about crashing Amazon today?
> 
> Camille


Guilty? Me? Listen, if Amazon wants to leave big ol' cords lying around while I can walk right over them while eating my fruity pebbles, it is their own dang fault.

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have taken you for a Lucky Charms kind of guy.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Guilty? Me? Listen, if Amazon wants to leave big ol' cords lying around while I can walk right over them while eating my fruity pebbles, it is their own dang fault.


I KNEW IT! As soon as Amazon went down, I thought, "I have no idea how, but fruity pebbles must have something to do with this."


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The first review is in:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-powerless-book-i-synthesis-by.html

Next one coming soon...


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

cool...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah, poop. I missed out.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually, David, you're my "chosen" next month, for Saying Goodbye.  I'd been curious about 33, but Goodbye has less reviews, so I thought I'd give it a go, instead.

(not much horror in here.  Gotta grab it when I can...)


----------



## Genaro Zamora (Jul 6, 2010)

33 AD looks cool,
think I'll look into it and see what it's about.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha, good things come to good people, eh McAfee?

And nice review for Powerless. I'd be thrilled to get a review anywhere near that glowing.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> The first review is in:
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-powerless-book-i-synthesis-by.html
> 
> Next one coming soon...


Thanks Rob! I'm glad you had a good time with it, and I think your comments about a naive, innocent beginning are pretty right on. Hope the next books work out well for you too!


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you looking for a specific genre?  Or will you consider young adult work as well?


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Honestly, it's all up for grabs.  I just wanted the opportunity to choose one myself for each go-round, and I do love horror.

I'll update this in a few weeks and give a time and date for entries.  I might lower the entrants to three, however, because I might've bitten off more than I can chew by choosing to review 5 books.  One a week is more realistic.

So keep an eye open.  Fair or not, it's first come, first serve.


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Haha. I missed it. Oh well, next time.

FYI: Mine are $2.99, very affordable. They're like fantasy romances/fairy tales.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The next review is finished:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/rating-4-out-of-5-have-you-ever-read.html

"Cameo" is coming up next...


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Robert,

If you're looking for something different to read and want to wander into science fiction, I'd love a review.  Is this too early to request for the "next round?"

Deb


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, Deb, I still have three books to go before the end of the month (and I'm not sure I'll make it).  I'm actually thinking about restructuring the format I'm using, because it really does seem pretty random.  I don't know.  Before I ask for more, I'm going to have to think about it.

I'll get back to you.

R


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Actually, David, you're my "chosen" next month, for Saying Goodbye. I'd been curious about 33, but Goodbye has less reviews, so I thought I'd give it a go, instead.
> 
> (not much horror in here. Gotta grab it when I can...)


 Thanks! Much appreciated. Hope you enjoy the book.



Genaro Zamora said:


> 33 AD looks cool,
> think I'll look into it and see what it's about.


Thanks! 



Half-Orc said:


> Haha, good things come to good people, eh McAfee?
> 
> And nice review for Powerless. I'd be thrilled to get a review anywhere near that glowing.
> 
> David Dalglish


Crud. What about so-so people? Do we get good things, too?


----------



## Greenkeeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Im going to go ahead and throw my name into the ring anyway just in case anyone else is looking at this thread to find something to review. My books are YA fantasy, 65k and 70k words respectively. Both are only 99 cents each. I keep a Smashwords free coupon code for reviewers, so if you need one just PM me.


----------



## Andrew Cort (Mar 28, 2009)

THE AMERICAN PSYCHE IN SEARCH OF ITS SOUL; A Meditation on Government, Business, Science, Education, Media and Family $1.99 on Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/American-Psyche-Search-Soul-ebook/dp/B003TU0SMI/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Thanks!

Andrew Cort


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The next review is in:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/at-end-of-day-art-of-writing-fiction.html

"Firefly Island" is up now...about 15% in...and it's going very, very well...

(PS - I'll have some rule changes coming up after I review David's book. Be sure to check back in when they're posted)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I read the review.  I think I love you Robert Duperre  

Dawn


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Robert, Thanks for your review of A GALAXY AT WAR. I appreciate it.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Dawn, it was my pleasure!  Same with you, Mister Fitch.

I am very much enjoying this experience, by the way.  And it's good practice, too.  Writing reviews can be just as much of a creative experience as writing fiction.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> "Firefly Island" is up now...about 15% in...and it's going very, very well...


Nice!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

*is nervous now*

David Dalglish


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> *is nervous now*
> 
> David Dalglish


Are you #5 on the list of reviews?

Dawn


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup, I'm the David he referenced to reading before the rule change. Hopefully the result of my book doesn't add a rule #102: No more Davids.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm the one who should be nervous; he's reading MY book now.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Yup, I'm the David he referenced to reading before the rule change. Hopefully the result of my book doesn't add a rule #102: No more Davids.
> 
> David Dalglish


That would cut down on the traffic quite a bit.

Dawn


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Neither of you should be worried. I was a little nervous, but Robert is fair (and he called Galaxy "brilliant").


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

DArenson said:


> I'm the one who should be nervous; he's reading MY book now.


And it is going very, very well. I think you'll be okay, barring you don't suddenly, you know, lose your mind or something later in the book.



Dawn McCullough White said:


> That would cut down on the traffic quite a bit.


Too freaking funny.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> And it is going very, very well. I think you'll be okay, barring you don't suddenly, you know, lose your mind or something later in the book.


Stop reading at chapter seventeen; that's when the pink elephants fly in on swan wings, tip their top hats, adjust their monocles, and begin to tap dance. They tap dance for the next three chapters.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

You guys (and gals) are all farging hilarious...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This is why we make the big vouchers, Robert.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Hi Robert: I don't know if I'm too late for the list, or what the rules are but would like to be on it.
Ann


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Now that I've lowered my book's price, I would like to be on the list as well


----------



## Kippoe (Jan 17, 2010)

I would like to be on the list too my book is .99 on Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/Closing-Eyes-Helps-Clearly-ebook/dp/B003RISOO6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1276428487&sr=1-2


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

Robert, I hope I am not too late for the list but would be grateful to be included for either of my books on Kindle:

The First In The Collection, *Treachery In Turtle Bay*











The second book in the collection *Treachery In Turtle Bay II - Oil ~ Dollars ~ Diplomacy & The Sinister Three *











I am sure your generous offer has provided you with enough reading/reviewing material for years to come, so if you do not get to my submission(s) I completely understand.

For more about me and the books visit me at www.ghughbodell.com


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Pardon, I was laboring under the impression that we weren't to post our books until the kind Robert asked for the next first-come, first-serve batch. What I get for following the rules?


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Pardon, I was laboring under the impression that we weren't to post our books until the kind Robert asked for the next first-come, first-serve batch. What I get for following the rules?


I think he's still reviewing the original five that posted.

Dawn


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The new review is up: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-firefly-island-by-daniel-arenson.html

David's book is up now. New rules coming right after this post, so make sure to read them.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, I was going to this after David's review, but seeing as I keep getting suggestions anyway, I figured I might as well do it now.

These are also included in the first post of the thread, but I figured I'd insert them here, as well, so those who've been following the thread know them.

*THE NEW RULES*

Okay, I've changed things here, obviously. The first-come-first-serve thing, I realized after thinking about it for a little bit, just doesn't work for me. Sure, I lucked out in the first round by getting five outstanding books to read, but I fear in the future that my luck won't always be so great. Also, there are books that I _want_ to read, and I feel the need to hold the power to add them whenever I can. And finally, I think holding myself to reading five books and writing comprehensive reviews each month is putting a bit too much pressure on myself. Okay, that's enough of this.

So here are the new rules:

This will be an open forum. Anyone can suggest a book for review, at any time. I will download a sample of each book when I check this thread, and decide whether it is something I am interested in reviewing. I do this for a couple reasons - 1) because I can, and 2) because I don't want to write a bad review. I can usually tell if I'm going to like something in the first couple pages, so if the story just doesn't grab me, I won't spend the money for it. More likely than not, the majority of suggestions I'll take. But remember, though I pride myself on being fair, I'm also honest, so there is the possibility the review might not be exactly glowing. Please keep this in mind when submitting your work for consideration.

Now, as for what I'm looking for. As I've said earlier, this is a free-for-all. I'll read anything FICTION. Horror, Sci-fi, Speculative, Mystery, Thriller, Fantasy, and even Romance (thought not as much) I'll accept. I will not, however, accept non-fiction or self-help. I have absolutely no interest in these, and my whole goal with this project is to help fellow fiction artists.

I will also be adding a running list to this (the first) post in the thread. It is here that you can see the order the books will be read. I reserve the right to change the order, the main reason being that I want to separate like genres whenever possible. I don't want to read consecutive fantasy books, or consecutive mysteries, because in that case there is the natural inclination to compare one to the other. With a different genre spliced in-between, there is enough separation that I feel I can give each work equal credit. *However, when the review for one book is finished, the next two in line will never change.* It would be unfair for someone to check the thread and see themselves coming up next, and then, suddenly, they're moved down the list. So I will not do that.

There is only one problem with this: With everyone suggesting books, this list has the potential to get very, very long. Please understand that I'm only human, and I do have a day job and writing and the responsibilities of a husband and father to attend to. In other words, be patient, and also know that there is the possibility that your book might never get reviewed.

That's all I have for now. Feel free to suggest away.

Robert J. Duperre


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Robert,
I think you're fantastic for offering this and would love to put forward Erich's Plea for your consideration, however, as a fellow human I'll understand if it's not what you're looking for or if it takes you a while to get to it.

Thanks very much for the opportunity to be considered and I hope know you will find many really fabulous books to read. I'd love to have the time to review all the books I read but with a husband, dog, cats, day job and writing there's nowhere near enough hours in the day 

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> The new review is up: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-firefly-island-by-daniel-arenson.html
> 
> David's book is up now. New rules coming right after this post, so make sure to read them.


Thank you so much, Rob. I'm touched (that's the only word I can think of) by this review.

More than anyone else, you "got" what I was saying about choices. This, to me, is the theme of "Firefly Island", and the concept of choices runs through every chapter. Little choices from chapter one onward lead to the climactic, devastating choice at the end. Not many people saw that; you understood that this is the heart of the novel. Thank you for describing so elegantly (more elegantly than I can describe it!) the themes and ideas of my book.

(BTW, my name is Daniel, not David; you'd be surprised how common this mistake is.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Thank you so much, Rob. I'm touched (that's the only word I can think of) by this review.
> 
> More than anyone else, you "got" what I was saying about choices. This, to me, is the theme of "Firefly Island", and the concept of choices runs through every chapter. Little choices from chapter one onward lead to the climactic, devastating choice at the end. Not many people saw that; you understood that this is the heart of the novel. Thank you for describing so elegantly (more elegantly than I can describe it!) the themes and ideas of my book.
> 
> (BTW, my name is Daniel, not David; you'd be surprised how common this mistake is.)


Yeah, he's a great reader. I think he'd make a great full-time reviewer.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

DArenson said:


> (BTW, my name is Daniel, not David; you'd be surprised how common this mistake is.)


I can't read his mind, but I think he meant that "David's book is now up" means he is reading mine next.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I can't read his mind, but I think he meant that "David's book is now up" means he is reading mine next.
> 
> David Dalglish


Ah, you could be right. But Rob also called me "David" in a private message around the same time, so I thought he was doing the same here. Plus I'm just used to it; people call me David all the time. I have no idea why. I guess I'm just crazy like a David. I should become an honorary member of the Davids Club.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

We Davids of the Davidian army are always willing and ready to accept new recruits. Beware, though, McAfee is in charge of the hazing, and he can get a little...weird.

Two words: chicken suit.

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Actually, I did mean D-Dags here, but I do remember fudging your name in the PM.  I do that all the time with my a couple friends of mine...especially after a few drinks.  

I'm glad you appreciated the review, Daniel.  And I did so enjoy the book.  When's your next one gonna be finished?

And Dave, I'm really digging the relationship between Quarrah and Harraq.  It's equal parts funny and disturbingly touching.  I like it.

To Jason - thanks for the comments.  I try to be thorough and actually pay attention to the words I'm reading.  As for being a full-time reviewer, I kind of feel like that already!

RJD


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> I'm glad you appreciated the review, Daniel. And I did so enjoy the book. When's your next one gonna be finished?


Thanks again; your review reminded me of all the themes and ideas that mattered to me when I wrote "Firefly Island".

My next novel is titled "Flaming Dove". It's a dark fantasy about a half demon, half angel in the ruins of Armageddon. I plan to release it in the fall.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> And Dave, I'm really digging the relationship between Quarrah and Harraq. It's equal parts funny and disturbingly touching. I like it.


Just doesn't look like names are your thing, are they?  (It's Harruq and Qurrah). Glad to see you're enjoying it!

David Dalglish


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll take a chance. Anything in my signature image catch your interest? (The link goes to my author central page)

My stories tend to have romantic subplots, but they're more action and heavy into SFF elements (even When Angels Cry) than romance.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Just doesn't look like names are your thing, are they?  (It's Harruq and Qurrah). Glad to see you're enjoying it!


Look what we did; now we've utterly confused poor Rob, what with our Daniels and Davids and Harruqs and Qurrahs.... Poor man is trying to help us, and we've confounded him.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Just doesn't look like names are your thing, are they?  (It's Harruq and Qurrah). Glad to see you're enjoying it!
> 
> David Dalglish


Who the hell can spell orc names, anyway? Couldn't they just have been Tim and Tom?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Who the hell can spell orc names, anyway? Couldn't they just have been Tim and Tom?


The main character in "Firefly Island" is named Aeolia. One of the most common questions I hear is: How do you PRONOUNCE that? Maybe I should have named her Jane...


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Ay-oh-lee-ah.

^ Actually, if you'd been _really_ creative, this would've been her name.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

In Dance of Cloaks, I made a conscious effort to keep the names of my characters far easier. A little late for the half-orc series, though...

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Eh, they're easy enough to read.  And I think I did pretty well with their names, actually, considering I didn't have the source material in front of me!

Yepper - that's why.  Exactly.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Eh, they're easy enough to read. And I think I did pretty well with their names, actually, considering I didn't have the source material in front of me!
> 
> Yepper - that's why. Exactly.


You're forgiven. At least you didn't misspell my name on an Amazon review. I've had that happen twice now


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Tracey and Melanie, I've added your books.  Just know that I'll be placing something non-fantasy between you two.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Within an hour, with our talk of crazy Davids and fantasy names, we've managed to bump back the great news. Rob has reviewed "Firefly Island", my novel; he gave it a very thoughtful (and thankfully, glowing) review. Thanks again, Rob!

In case you missed it, what with us getting a little silly, here's Rob's review again:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-firefly-island-by-daniel-arenson.html

(Sorry guys, this review was so good, I had to bump the link back up!)


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

So Rob (maybe we should start a Rob club) would you like us to resubmit our works after the reclarification of the rules?


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Robert, if any of my novels look like they might appeal to you, I'd certainly appreciate you considering them for your list!

_Right Ascension_ is my first novel; it's action/adventure sci-fi with underlying ethical themes. My latest novel, _The Twiller_, is silly and funny and features a floating yellow marshmallow creature with big eyes, if that's more your thing. 

There are descriptions in the links above, and excerpts and reviews on my website, as well as the Amazon/Smashwords samples.


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

Robert, if you'd find one of these two romance novels interesting, I'd love to get on your review list. You might not prefer straightforward romance L.A. Caveman, since it's a pretty traditional office romance, but these two other romance books are sufficiently different to possibly grab you:

Thrill of the Chase







-- Drag race romance novel with mechanic heroine. Gets all the car details right. Previously published in hardcover, and recommended by Booklist.

Choose Your Own Romance







-- Romance choose-your-own-adventure stories with many gruesome endings. Does not yet have any reviews.

Thanks for sampling, if you have the inclination.

--Christina


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

to R.G. - if you go back to the first page of the thread and look at the first post, you'll see the running list of books that have been and will be reviewed.  I've gone through everyone who's suggested their books already and put up the ones I was interested in.  "Treasure Lost" is up there.

To David (Another one  What, are you guys taking over the world?) - I'm DEFINITELY putting Right Ascension on there.  Oh yeah!

To Christina - right now I have to head out to the burger stand with the kids, but when I get back I'll download a sample of Caveman.  I do like a well-written trashy romance at times.  I'll let you know in a few hours.


----------



## G.Hugh (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you Robert for including book one of the series. I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I enjoyed writing it.

Regards,

G. Hugh Bodell
www.treachery.us


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I'm suggesting _The Pocket Watch_, an urban fantasy, or _The Undying_, a paranormal historical fiction/romance. After reading the depth and total thought you put into your reviews, I had to try my hand at getting one of mine up there.

The Pocket Watch: http://www.amazon.com/Trinity-Saga-Pocket-Watch-ebook/dp/B002TG4PF4/

The Undying: http://www.amazon.com/The-Undying-a-Novella-ebook/dp/B003P2VFC2/


----------



## rcordiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Robert - sorry - being down under the posts were upside down!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Christina, I checked out your sample, and the first few pages are very well written.  I like where it starts.  You're in.

And Ronnell, I added "The Undying".


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> Christina, I checked out your sample, and the first few pages are very well written. I like where it starts. You're in.


Yay! 
Thanks very much.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

robertduperre said:


> To David (Another one What, are you guys taking over the world?) - I'm DEFINITELY putting Right Ascension on there. Oh yeah!


Thanks! I love the enthusiasm!  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

So excited to be included - especially after reading Robert's other, very thoughtful, reviews.... now will bite fingernails hoping I come up to scratch


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

My novel is priced outside your range, but I would humbly submit The Barrow Wolf if you're interested in shorter fiction.


----------



## J. (Jul 9, 2010)

I would like to submit _Minifiction Volume One: Marouflage_ for review. Since the samples provided by Amazon cover very little of the actual book (it is a collection of 90 short short stories and the Table of Contents take up a good three pages in a short book), you can also check our Minifiction website for a sample, and I can also send you samples by email.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

To Nathan - Yes, it's a bit out of my range.  However, if you wish to send me the prc file, I can upload it to my kindle and read it anyway.  If you'd rather not do that...how long is the short?  I try to keep my reading material to over @100 pages.

To James - I apologize, but micro fiction, as far as something to review, doesn't work for me.  I'd actually consider buying it anyway if it were in print (is it?), because with stories like these, for myself they do their best work as something I can have next to my bed or the sink in the bathroom.  And that is NOT a knock.  It's just that 90 of those types of wham-bang stories aren't something that I feel I can put into a comprehensive review, seeing as I read only a few at a time, and my mind tends to wander after that if they aren't contained in an overarching storyline.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> We Davids of the Davidian army are always willing and ready to accept new recruits. Beware, though, McAfee is in charge of the hazing, and he can get a little...weird.
> 
> Two words: chicken suit.
> 
> David Dalglish


Sheesh. Make a pledge run through KFC in a chicken suit ONE TIME and you're branded for life...


----------



## J. (Jul 9, 2010)

No problem Robert, and no offense taken 

Unfortunately, Minifiction is not in print yet. We hope to remedy that in the future though.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> We Davids of the Davidian army are always willing and ready to accept new recruits. Beware, though, McAfee is in charge of the hazing, and he can get a little...weird.
> 
> Two words: chicken suit.
> 
> David Dalglish


You David's are making me wish my name was David, lol


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

If I may join in on this party, I too have a book you just _may_ (*fingers crossed*) be interested in reading. It's not fantasy or paranormal, it's fiction (though based on real/true events-slightly twisted to make it fiction). Feel free to take a peek at the sample and let me know if you'd be interested (*again, fingers crossed*) in reading it.

*I will forewarn you, I've been told it's a quick, easy read*

I do hope you like it!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> To Nathan - Yes, it's a bit out of my range. However, if you wish to send me the prc file, I can upload it to my kindle and read it anyway. If you'd rather not do that...how long is the short? I try to keep my reading material to over @100 pages.
> 
> To James - I apologize, but micro fiction, as far as something to review, doesn't work for me. I'd actually consider buying it anyway if it were in print (is it?), because with stories like these, for myself they do their best work as something I can have next to my bed or the sink in the bathroom. And that is NOT a knock. It's just that 90 of those types of wham-bang stories aren't something that I feel I can put into a comprehensive review, seeing as I read only a few at a time, and my mind tends to wander after that if they aren't contained in an overarching storyline.


Unfortunately my publisher has the .prc file, so I'm limited on my options with that title. The Barrow Wolf is 8,500 words, making it a novelette.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

All right, Burrow Wolf and Kindness have been added to the list.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Got room for another David? (who still has nightmares of the chicken suit  )


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Always have room for another David - Just ask McAfee, you guys are the next ruling class.

And I'm not even going to check your sample.  (Tell me if that's not a good thing...)  Religious fiction, questioning the nature of God?  You had me at hello, dude.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Excellent! <queue maniacal laughter>


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you. I  would like to submit "First Snap of Winter" for potential review
Barry


----------



## Barry Eysman (Jul 19, 2010)

thank you. i would like to submit First Snap of Winter
Take care,
Barry Eysman
and thanks for a chance


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Urp! Did I miss the new round again?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I forget if I'm on the list, but I desperately need a review.
Ann


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Sheesh. Make a pledge *run through KFC in a chicken suit ONE TIME *and you're branded for life...


I assume there's pictures and I've just missed them somewhere?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> All right, Burrow Wolf and Kindness have been added to the list.


Yay! I hope you like it 

*please don't mind some of the editing/grammar issues ... I'm hoping to afford a proper editor soon!*


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I just noticed that THE UNDYING was on the list   - can't wait, and hope that you enjoy!


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you, Robert!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello, Robert. I'd like to get on your list, no matter how long it takes, to get a real review of my book. There's a preview available with the kindle, and an extended preview on smashwords, and also posted on my website, http://shardmountain.com.

I just hope you won't judge the book entirely by the first few pages, since it's just some guys on a bus and doesn't really reflect the story that begins at chapter 1. I thought it would be good to introduce the characters in a very short prologue, not realizing that people would then come to think of my book as that one about the guys talking on a bus. It's really about the future, cyborgs, mutants, crazed robots, social injustice, and other stuff totally unrelated to bus rides.


----------



## drhetal1 (May 23, 2010)

Add me to list. My book needs a review. I have a few people who read the book but i didnt receive any comments from them
i would be delighted to receive my first review

coupon code is : WA26P

smashwords link 
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16949


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Joe - You've been added

Barry - Sorry, but I can't afford to do $6.00 books.  My limit is 2.99.  And if I accept one that is more expensive, how can I justify not doing it for someone else?

Henry - Is Virtual Pulp a short story collection?  I need to know this...

To the last guy - no nonfiction


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Would love you to consider NICE GIRL DOES NOIR, Vol 1 or Vol 2. (I would recommend Vol 2), They are crime fiction short stories, all previously published in various print venues.

http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Girl-intro-Konrath-ebook/dp/B003NHT4UE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280332847&sr=1-2

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello! I'd love it if you'd consider adding my book to your list! 

http://www.amazon.com/The-White-Hairs-ebook/dp/B003WJRHXY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1280380806&sr=1-1

The White Hairs is a work of spiritual mythology. Somewhere on a white and snowy mountain, is a young creature learning how to leave his body and travel the world inside of the wind. The wonders and terrors that he will see are the beginning of an adventure that will feel familiar to anyone who has been fed upon by life, and wanted to fight to get back the joy and soul that they were once able to take for granted.

"Farshoul watched as the long white hairs on his arms became translucent. He watched as they faded away. Soon he could see through the skin and bone of his arms to the ice beneath him. The frozen water that he could see through his phantom arm seemed more real than his own body. He watched as the others blurred in his vision, their white fur becoming indistinguishable from the snow around them. They appeared to disappear. Then Farshoul began to move." - Noah K. Mullette-Gillman


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Robert,
I'd love a review on THE PORTAL BETWEEN, my first fantasy novel. It's linked to the Kindle store there but I think it works out cheaper at Smashwords, if you managed to get it before 31st July. 
There are preview samples available in both places and if asked for it I'm happy to send you a code for a free ecopy. 
Thanks


----------



## Bar steward (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Robert

Looks like you've got a lot to read so I'll tell you about my book and if you'd like to read it, great, if not, then I still think this is a cool think that you are doing.

http://www.amazon.com/Memoirs-steward-14th-25th-August-ebook/dp/B003X9571W/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1

Memoirs of a bar steward follows eighteen year old Jacob Hank Cox as he struggles to make his family's new business a success and himself a millionaire so that he can finally escape from them all forever. Jacob and his family find themselves moving (escaping more like) to a little seaside town because Mother is finally tired of cracking skulls and running the most ruthless gang in the West Midlands, but how has Father, forever in debt, managed to find the thousands of pounds for the new business?

Join Jacob as he battles for success with a little (well, no) help from his idiotically dangerous twin brother Miller, his disastrous best friend Curly and his annoyingly cool younger brother Clint. On their journey they'll face terrible perils, monstrous foes and maybe even love (or just deadly sex).

SAMPLE CHAPTER:

Saturday 19th August 2000
1542 Hrs
THE MEETING

Dad should be French. He gives up too easily. He spends too much time feeling sorry for himself, and not enough time doing anything useful. He woke me up early this morning at 10am to tell me that he was calling a critical family meeting this afternoon (secret from Mom of course) at 1 o‟clock, because he had something very important to discuss with all of the family. Dad of course didn‟t really have the authority to call meetings about my business but I thought I would indulge him; he might surprise me and have something useful to say.

"Last night I learnt new information which caused me to **** my pants". Well done Dad, what a great way to start a business conference, I should use that line when I‟m in Parliament in a few years. He went on to explain to Miller, Clint and Curly what the late Bertie and Antony had told me and him before they killed each other last night (basically that the pub makes **** all money).

"I‟ve got enough dough to keep this place running for roughly a month. If it isn‟t making any money by the end of that period, then we‟re ****ed. We‟re gonna lose the business, we‟re gonna lose the roof over our heads and I‟m gonna lose&#8230;.well we‟re all going to lose our shot at the good life. What I want from you lot are ideas to get the punters and the money rolling in"

I tried to tell Dad that he was worrying for no reason, that I had a Masterplan but he wasn‟t having any of it. He said that he wanted us all to go off and have a good, long, hard think. He has called another meeting (yet again he stressed, no word to Mom about it) for 3 o‟clock tomorrow, where he wants to hear what we have come up with. He said he will be picking only one idea and then we all must concentrate our combined efforts on it. Well if it makes the Umpa Loompas feel like they are contributing, then I suppose it will make for a happier chocolate factory, but I‟m sure everyone will see that I am the big Willy Wonka here!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, a couple things here. First, the list has grown. Right now, it's sitting at 29 entries. I'm looking for one more, and then I'm shutting it down for a bit. As it is, I have a good six months of reading to do. Besides, I might want to read something else at some point - such as a sequel to a book I really loved, or something of that sort. So that's it. One more entrant, and then it's wait till I'm done with these 30 before I ask for more. That way, I can all but guarantee that everyone on the list gets read.

Oh, and secondly, the review of The Weight of Blood is done! Here's the link:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-weight-of-blood-by-david.html

33 AD is up now. Jeez, another David?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys, if possibly could, I'd greatly appreciate you swinging by here: http://www.amazon.com/Weight-Blood-Half-Orcs-Book-ebook/product-reviews/B0036R4JU6/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1R4ZNQVW9Y3IU

and then voting up that review. If there's any review I want on my front page, it is that one. Wonderfully written. Thank you so much.

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh, one more thing.  Come Saturday, I'll be leaving for the mountains in New Hampshire, so I don't think I'll have internet access.  The next review will be posted on Monday, August 9th.  Also, I will look over all suggestions to find the last book for the list.

Thanks, you all.  This is a pleasure for me.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

You are extremely welcome, Dave.  In case you couldn't tell, I thought it was fantastic.

(and here I was thinking I wasn't a huge fan of fantasy.  Three in the bank, and I loved them all.  Who'da thunk it?)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Trust me, I'd die to have you review the other two.

*starts slipping Rob 20s*

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh don't worry, I will.  The "sequel" comment in the announcement was for you.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd appreciate it if you might take a look at 'Courtesan'.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Oh don't worry, I will. The "sequel" comment in the announcement was for you.


*hops up and down giddily*

Um, ahem, I mean...

That's very neat, and I look forward to your eventual review.

David Dalglish


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Robert!

I think I missed your cut-off. But just in case I didn't, please consider Pale Boundaries.

(And if I did,  I'll catch you next time around!)


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I know I'm late to the party, but if you could consider New Coastal Times sometime (anytime), I'd be very grateful.  It's currently got a 2-star review I think you might like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about 30 pages, 10K words for $.99? Does that qualify? I'd appreciate a review of my novelette, Of Love and War. The link is in my siggy. 

Thanks.


----------



## BobbyDeVito (Aug 5, 2010)

mine is only 99 cents, and only has one review so far 

http://www.amazon.com/BURNED-Living-Through-Guitarist-ebook/dp/B003XF1ETK/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_1


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

traceya said:


> I assume there's pictures and I've just missed them somewhere?


Nope. No pics. I burned 'em. And the photographer who took 'em.


----------



## Paul Clayton (Sep 12, 2009)

My books could use a look.  Thanks!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys, his Kindle has gone kaput. You might want to hold off on asking for reviews of your book, eh?

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Guys, his Kindle has gone kaput. You might want to hold off on asking for reviews of your book, eh?
> 
> David Dalglish


Actually, no one in this thread since Gertie even asked. Seems to me like there'd be a better way of contacting a potential reviewer.

And while he's gone through and read a number of our books, we all should consider giving something back for his generous effort. Take a look at The Fall, the first book in his series. I read it and had a good time with it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I, uh, count 4 requests after Gertie's, unless I'm reading the wrong thread or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> I, uh, count 4 requests after Gertie's, unless I'm reading the wrong thread or something.


I'm sorry. I meant that no one "asked." There were plenty of demands and insinuations like you might use when telling a doctor to check out a hemorrhoid.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

With such a long thread (6 pages), and how many posts pop up here in the Cafe, I figured there's a million reasons someone might not notice his Kindle-death one, or realize the two were by the same guy. Just figured I'd hop in here, at least until Rob comes in and clarifies.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> With such a long thread (6 pages), and how many posts pop up here in the Cafe, I figured there's a million reasons someone might not notice his Kindle-death one, or realize the two were by the same guy. Just figured I'd hop in here, at least until Rob comes in and clarifies.
> 
> David Dalglish


Oh yeah, I can definitely understand that. I'm not saying anything against you at all, just opportunistically playing on your phrasing to bring up how odd it is that there is post after post here telling a potential reviewer who is actually going to buy the books what he should do. Seems rude to me.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> And while he's gone through and read a number of our books, we all should consider giving something back for his generous effort. Take a look at The Fall, the first book in his series. I read it and had a good time with it.


Good plan, I've got the sample for now and if it grabs me I'll buy the full thing.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks so much, all of you guys! Jason and Dave, you're on my side and I appreciate it.

Well, now that the reviews _won't_ stop, I can post that the new review, for McAfee's 33 AD, is now up.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-33-ad-by-david-mcafee.html

I'll be working on Deb's when I get my new Kindle on Tuesday, and then after that is a change in the order. I'll be doing DD's Cost of Betrayal, seeing as he was nice enough to send me a hard copy.

Peace, folks!

Rob


----------



## BillieMosiman (Aug 3, 2010)

Newly published on Kindle.
Author is an Edgar and Stoker Nominee.

http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Trip-South-ebook/dp/B003WEAJKC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1281316454&sr=1-1


----------



## Danielleqlee (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi there! Would love for you to have a look at Inhuman.

http://www.amazon.com/Inhuman-ebook/dp/B003UV8ONQ

It's at $0.99 right now.


----------



## mixvio (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Robert,

I'm still pretty new around here but if you're still accepting submissions (I saw the thread about the Kindle fatality, ouch!) I would love to throw my book's name into the hat.

I didn't see from the original post whether or not you're just checking stuff off of samples or what, but I would be happy to email you a Kindle-ready review copy if you need.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pdallen (Aug 3, 2010)

(Modified because my first set of links didn't include cover shots. I'll get the hang of this yet. *grumble, grumble*)

I'm afraid you are probably inundated with requests so far, but I might as well throw my hat in the ring.

Blood Moon, the first book of the Yoopernatural series, has several 5 star reviews, but none of the other books in the series have received any reviews. Each volume stands on its own. If you could review any of these, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Life ... With No Breaks could do with some more reviews - especially as it's now in an updated second edition - so if you get the time, a look over of it and review would be much appreciated! 

Nick


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The new review is up:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-quest-for-nobility-book-1-rule.html

Next will come soon...

(it's nice to be back doing this - thank you Amazon!)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Robert, whenever you have the time, if you'd like to read my 99 cent novella I'd be very thankful. I'm not just saying this, but I fully intend to read The Fall soon as well. It just sounds good from what I've scoped out about it.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The new review is in. It's another for David - and this is due to extenuating circumstances.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-cost-of-betrayal-by-david.html

Up next I have a book from someone not on these boards, and then Camille's up. From there, I'll try all I can to not stray from the list.

Peace.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm just going to echo your sentiments at the end of the review, since you've stricken my pretty darn close to speechless.

Thank you.

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The next review is now up:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-have-gun-will-play-by-camille.html

Now, some info:

I'm taking a break for a week. I'm flying out to Las Vegas on Thursday to attend the annual horror convention there, where hopefully I'll be able to drum up some interest in my own book. When I get back, however, I will get back to the list. Wish me luck, everyone!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck!  I need to hit some more conventions myself.  I'm eyeing Texas next summer.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello there, everyone. First off, there's a new review up now:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/wicked-heroine-legend-of-shanallar-book.html

Okay, now for some other news.

The list is no more. Unfortunately, my finances have dictated that I don't buy books for a while. This does not mean, however, that I will stop reviewing. The review site will stay up and active, as long as I have books to review. Here is a link to the new guidelines (with the caveat that anyone who was on the original list can just send me the file if you wish):

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/p/submission-guidelines.html

So, that's about it. I apologize for any inconvenience I've caused anyone, but I have to do what I have to do. I look forward to hearing from those who are still interested.

Keep it going, folks!

Rob


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Hello there, everyone. First off, there's a new review up now:
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/wicked-heroine-legend-of-shanallar-book.html
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Sorry to bug you - and I'm sorry for sounding stupid, but I was once on 'the list' ... may I resubmit or do I not have to? If you weren't able to download it before, I can gladly give you a coupon code for smashwords ... I just wanted to be sure regarding my status being on 'the list' before I re-submitted as I've been doing some editing thanks to grammarly.com.

Thanks for letting me know!! And again, I'm sorry!


----------



## Travis haselton (Jul 24, 2010)

Right here of course well... see below.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, Julie.  

Yes, as of right now I only have books folks have sent to me.  So you would have to re-sub to [email protected]  I'm not sure about a smashwords coupon.  I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

After thinking about this a bit, I realize I didn't make myself really clear in that last message.  So here we go...

Anyone who was on the original list (and you know who you are) doesn't have to "pitch" me anything, as the guidelines state.  All you have to do is send me a file I can read on my Kindle.  I mean, I already know what your books are about, and I already accepted them.  Hope that helps everyone...

Rob


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Unfortunately, *my fiancees* have dictated that I don't buy books for a while.
> 
> Rob


Wait a second, how many fiancees do you have

P.S. emailing you now


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Wait a second, how many fiancees do you have


If I had multiple fiancées, I think I'd have trouble finding time to read myself.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Har-de-har-har, guys.  Really funny.  How dare you laugh at another person's pain?

Oh, and I have 12.  And they all control me in different ways.  It's distracting at times.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

So this is completely irrelevant, but I found your blog entries really interesting and informative! Anyway, I was bored so played around a little with your title, I have no idea what you like and you certainly don't have to use these, but I wouldn't mind making you one if you had something in mind  or not, of course. 
http://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/myplay1/
Sorry, I'm a dork. I should be editing photos but I'm a bit burned out atm, so instead I'm wasting time making blog titles for people I don't know


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

New post is up, for David D's 3rd half-orcer.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-death-of-promises-by-david.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

As usual, absolutely love reading your reviews, Rob. Thanks so much!

David Dalglish


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I knew I'd get around to reading David D's Half-Orc books once I actually get a Kindle, but reading Robert's review convinced me to move 'The Weight of Blood' to the top of my to-read list.  I'll just need to use Kindle for PC to read it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Be forewarned: Robert makes me sound waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too good to be true.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Dave, stop being humble.

New review is up:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/white-hairs-by-noah-mullette-gillman.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Dave, stop being humble.


Fine.

I'm a friggin' writing demi-god, and it is about time that _someone_ figured that out. Thanks Rob!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

There.  Didn't that feel better?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I knew I'd get around to reading David D's Half-Orc books once I actually get a Kindle, but reading Robert's review convinced me to move 'The Weight of Blood' to the top of my to-read list. I'll just need to use Kindle for PC to read it.


I just finished it. I'd say plot construction is his greatest strength. I'd say more but his ego is leaving me cramped for space.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I just finished it. I'd say plot construction is his greatest strength. I'd say more but his ego is leaving me cramped for space.


I was forced!!


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Rob, Thank you so much for reading my book. It may have been my first mixed review.... but you were very generous with what you liked about The White Hairs!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

The next review is up, as well. Three in three days...I'm on a roll here.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-down-drain-by-daniel-pyle.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Interview with yours truly is up this morning: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/joa-interview-david-dalglish.html.

You know. In case you can't get enough of me here.

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

A new review is available:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-powerless-shadowing-by-jason.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> A new review is available:
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-powerless-shadowing-by-jason.html


Reading this review is like reading my own work again for the first time. I'm serious. I can't thank you enough for your thoughtfulness. It's funny too how you responded so positively to the scenes I was most worried about. I'm glad you were able to get into it, and I'll do my absolute best to make sure the next book lives up to your expectations.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

It's funny, Jay.  I gravitate more towards the quiet moments in books, the emotional bits where little pieces of the characters are challenged and unveiled.  I guess I'm just a sucker for melodrama.  Must be why I love chick flicks so much...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Reading this review is like reading my own work again for the first time.


Rob's reviews are like that. He is incredibly good at picking up the subtle themes you try to weave in. Very good review, Jason, congratz!

David Dalglish


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

New review:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-pale-boundaries-by-scott.html


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

A flattering review, Robert; much appreciated! (As to that last point: well taken, and I consider myself appropriately chastised )

Glad you liked it!

SC


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Not a problem at all, Scott!  I'm glad you sent it for me to look at...


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

New review:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-book-of-biff-5-split-personality.html


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> Rob's reviews are like that. He is incredibly good at picking up the subtle themes you try to weave in. Very good review, Jason, congratz!


Wish I knew the feeling, David... Wish I knew the feeling  Unfortunately I noticed that the original list in the first post has drastically changed; unless I put up money I don't have a snow-woman's chance in Saudi Arabia 

What sucks is that I still have to say here and now that it really was yet another great review because it was; it was glorious. He's an amazing reviewer.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck (Sep 25, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> New review:
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-book-of-biff-5-split-personality.html


Thanks Robert for being my first ebook reviewer! Much appreciated.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

I have a new interview up today, with the always entertaining Noah Mullette-Gillman:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/interview-with-author-noah-mullette.html


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW! What an interview/conversation!

Seriously, everyone please read this!!!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Wow!  Certainly an indepth conversation. 

I really like your maxims.  Good stuff.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

My chapters aren't that long.  Good job.


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Haha! I think it was almost as long as The White Hairs! 

Thanks Valmore, I'm working on them!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

NoahMullette-Gillman said:


> WOW! What an interview/conversation!
> 
> Seriously, everyone please read this!!!!!


You're coming on a little strong here, bud...


----------



## NoahMullette-Gillman (Jul 29, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> You're coming on a little strong here, bud...


I'm excited!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

A new review is up:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-hollowland-by-amanda-hocking.html


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Another new - and glowing - review...

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-dance-of-cloaks-by-david.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Another new - and glowing - review...
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-dance-of-cloaks-by-david.html


A little unreal on this end. Just awesome.


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Okay, I was going to this after David's review, but seeing as I keep getting suggestions anyway, I figured I might as well do it now.
> 
> These are also included in the first post of the thread, but I figured I'd insert them here, as well, so those who've been following the thread know them.
> 
> *THE NEW RULES*


Rob,

I would be very honored if you would consider reviewing _Falling Star_ on your Journal of Always Reviews

thanks,

Phil


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

A new review is up - the first in a little while:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/11/review-cameo-and-highwayman-by-dawn.html

As an explanation for the gap between reviews, I would like to inform everyone that I have recently been added to the team as a reviewer for Shock Totem Magazine. This responsibility is almost over, however, so the reviews will become consistent once again.

Just thought everyone would like to know...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Rob.  I don't even know what to say.  It's the BEST REVIEW I've ever received!  And I'm so thrilled you enjoyed the novel so much!  Thank you for taking the time to read and review Cameo and the Highwayman.

Dawn


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2010)

That's awesome Dawn! Congrats! And that's great you are reviewing for a magazine too, Rob! Cool stuff!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

edited my post because I obviously didn't read the latest ones, and it looked like there was a run on review spots that I missed, dangit. somehow my computer has switched the order on me. (luddite, i guess)

been reading a heap of these reviews lately because i wanted to sub. got hooked on some of the reviews. awesome work. no wonder you've won that reviewing spot on Sherlock Totem. You've got a great critical eye.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Sherlock Totem! 

I just choked laughing at that one.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Sherlock Totem!
> 
> I just choked laughing at that one.


OMG. good lord. too much book talk, mind turning to fudge. sheesh. please forgive, but I'm glad you got a good laugh at least. ha.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob,

Congratulations on becoming part of the Shock Totem review team!!  You deserve it.

Dawn


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks, Dawn.  They're a great publication - and one of the few pro-paying markets for horror writers.

They do have their quirks (their habit of missing deadlines being one of them), and I'm not getting paid for my services, but the exposure from being in a respected publication is well worth it.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> That's awesome Dawn! Congrats! And that's great you are reviewing for a magazine too, Rob! Cool stuff!


Thanks Jason, I'm currently on a review high   

Dawn


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats on joining Shock Totem, Robert!


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the great review Dawn!  And to you too, Rob, on the new job.  I love reading your reviews because they're so in-depth.  The only problem is I keep wanting to stop reading halfway through because by then I want to read the book and don't want it to be spoiled.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Thanks, Dawn. They're a great publication - and one of the few pro-paying markets for horror writers.
> 
> They do have their quirks (their habit of missing deadlines being one of them), and I'm not getting paid for my services, but the exposure from being in a respected publication is well worth it.


You bet! Congrats on that. They have very cool covers, too. I see them on the Cafe Doom web site a lot.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on the great review Dawn! And to you too, Rob, on the new job. I love reading your reviews because they're so in-depth. The only problem is I keep wanting to stop reading halfway through because by then I want to read the book and don't want it to be spoiled.


Thanks very much! I'm completely stoked. 
Dawn


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

A new review is now up:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-gift-of-fury-by-richard-jackson.html

And just to let everyone know, I am closing the doors to submissions while I catch up with my rather large pile of books. The reviews will of course keep coming, and I will make sure I inform everyone when it comes time to reopen.

Peace...


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

that's a pretty thorough and critical read, Robert and it's written in a professional way that leaves enough positive in to encourage readers to find the good and be honest enough to inform them.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

As always, Rob, your reviews are excellent.  So thorough and so honest!  Makes me want to finish my WIP just to get it to you faster. 

Keep up the great work!!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Wanted to thank you again for your review... sorry I didn't entertain you but will do better next time


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

An interview with David McAfee is now up - everything from indie publishing to football, folks.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/interview-with-david-mcafee.html


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Got a double dip with KC May on this fine evening.

Review - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-venom-of-vipers-by-kc-may.html

and

Interview - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/interview-with-kc-may_12.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Got a double dip with KC May on this fine evening.
> 
> Review - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-venom-of-vipers-by-kc-may.html
> 
> ...


Right on. I want to read the interview, but I'm too tired now and off to bed, so I'll catch it tomorrow


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Got a double dip with KC May on this fine evening.
> 
> Review - http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-venom-of-vipers-by-kc-may.html
> 
> ...


What a way to end my weekend! Thank you, Rob!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Good interview. The only thing I'd disagree with is the cupcakes. Sometimes they make you feel worse


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

a stunningly written review. congrats to both of you!


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Another double dip on the Journal today. Let's call it the Amanda Hocking Special.

First is a fun and informative interview:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/interview-with-amanda-hocking.html

Next is an experiment - a video review of Hollowland!

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/video-review-amanda-hockings-hollowland.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I loved the video review! It was excellent! Made me want to try the book, too.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Diggin' the video...even if you sound like you have a cold


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Next is an experiment - a video review of Hollowland!
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/video-review-amanda-hockings-hollowland.html


That is epic fricking awesome.

My fave is the racoon killer.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, everyone, I've put together my year-end best-of list...

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/top-15-books-of-2010.html


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm adding some of those books to my to-read list!

Thanks for listing Venom there. I'm so glad you enjoyed it so much!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for listing Firefly Island, Rob!  I'm honored to be among your top fifteen.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Well, everyone, I've put together my year-end best-of list...
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/top-15-books-of-2010.html


It's a bad list. _The Fall_ isn't on it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats to everybody who made this fine list!  Lots of good reads there.   

And I was very happy to see that LESSONS got an excellent mention.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> It's a bad list. _The Fall_ isn't on it.


Well...um...I didn't think...er...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> It's a bad list. _The Fall_ isn't on it.


lol, good call, Moses.

Sidenote: I'm making a run at that top spot for next year, but somehow I don't think the paranormal book I'm writing now is going to be your cup of tea exactly.


----------



## robertduperre (Jun 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> lol, good call, Moses.
> 
> Sidenote: I'm making a run at that top spot for next year, but somehow I don't think the paranormal book I'm writing now is going to be your cup of tea exactly.


Don't be so sure.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-she-smells-dead-by-ej-stevens.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> lol, good call, Moses.
> 
> Sidenote: I'm making a run at that top spot for next year, but somehow I don't think the paranormal book I'm writing now is going to be your cup of tea exactly.


Beyond flattered about the list. I've got book 5 and a sequel to Dance of Cloaks coming out, so I plan on making a run on that list again next year


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank heavens you enjoy tortured souls!  I'm absolutely thrilled to be on the list!!

Dawn


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Considering that _Down the Drain_ just barely makes it into the novelette category length wise, I'm honored and a half to have made the list. Thanks, Rob! It looks like you had an excellent year of reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

robertduperre said:


> Don't be so sure.
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-she-smells-dead-by-ej-stevens.html


Hmm, we'll see then. The book's got a cement factory that explodes...twice!

Edit: For Down the Drain, it really should've been molested _by_ a bathtub. Also, Pyle, I'm digging the new pic!

Rob, I think I've seen about 4 sales since this has gone up 2 of book 1 and 2 omni. It might be giving me a boost!


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> For Down the Drain, it really should've been molested _by_ a bathtub.


Good point.



foreverjuly said:


> Also, Pyle, I'm digging the new pic!


Me, too. But do you think it'll eventually lose its seasonal appropriateness?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I intend to compete hard for the 15th spot next year, assuming Robert would like to review my book. Considering the competition on this list (Pyle at #14, McAfee at #13, Dalglish at #12, Letts at #11, and May at #10), that may be tough.

My only hope is that David D. forgets how to kill people, but that seems rather unlikely


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> My only hope is that David D. forgets how to kill people, but that seems rather unlikely


He hasn't forgotten. Trust me. I drove by his house just the other day and saw him in the back yard with a chainsaw and a bunch of bloody burlap bags.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> He hasn't forgotten. Trust me. I drove by his house just the other day and saw him in the back yard with a chainsaw and a bunch of bloody burlap bags.


Mm hm. Missouri.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Mm hm. Missouri.


Darn right. How do you know I just wasn't making dinner?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Darn right. How do you know I just wasn't making dinner?


Okay. Granted.


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Darn right. How do you know I just wasn't making dinner?


Because by "drove by" I really mean "parked and watched through binoculars," and a pizza delivery guy pulled up not long afterward. And he brought the pizza into the house. And he never came back out.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Daniel Pyle said:


> Because by "drove by" I really mean "parked and watched through binoculars," and a pizza delivery guy pulled up not long afterward. And he brought the pizza into the house. And he never came back out.


Which sounds like a great riddle until you realize that I _AM_ the Pizza Delivery Guy.

Yeah. Top that.


----------



## iamstoryteller (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL. Too bad I don't have a story that would appeal to Robert...

Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Which sounds like a great riddle until you realize that I _AM_ the Pizza Delivery Guy.
> 
> Yeah. *Top that.*


Pepperoni or human sausage?


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> human sausage?


Isn't that what blood sausage is?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> Isn't that what blood sausage is?


I've never heard of that. This really isn't my area of expertise.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the video review - very clever and I don't know that I've seen anything quite like that before - Well done!


----------

